# Hmm, decisions...decisions LOL



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Doooooo eeeeeet.

Since she's pretty, she'll probably be easy to resell down the road if that becomes necessary, and since mama is pretty, she has at least a 50% chance of staying pretty as she grows! :lol: 
And you can never have too many good using horses...right? 


And if it doesn't work out, ship her to me! LOL!


*enabler*


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Well, if you want to do it, and can afford it then I say go ahead.
I would check her out a couple more times before you make a decision.
If nothing else, you'll put a solid foundation on her, and some one will want her.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree that you should take her! I'll take her if it dont work out! Or ship one to me! Just ship me a healthy enough foal haha. 

I'd do it, for sure!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Doo it!! Enabler here says do it..Pssh, I mean who doesn't need another horse?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

What would you lose by doing it? I say go for it.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The worst the filly could turn out as she grows is to look like her parents and the best she can turn out, is well, to turn out like her parents! Why not? Oh yes, needs pics please?


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

We are all such horrible enablers xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Considering that you train horses for a living... go get her! It's not like you're going to get her home, spend a fortune on a trainer and then discover she's a dud. All it will cost you to find out about her is time and feed and you could find a true gem of a working horse, trail horse or even a kid horse. Does it *really* matter if she's not "show-quality"? How many people would practically give their right arm to have a sound, sane, well-trained horse?

If she's a complete and utter inbred nightmare, I'm sure you could just put her back where she came from!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Do it!


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

DO it, do it, do it - on one condition. WE GET PICTURES AND UPDATES!!!!:lol:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

smrobs, 40 horses is nothing. My paint came from the place with 80+ horses running feral (2 studs, mares, and of course bunch of babies every year)!  

Since you are very experienced, in particularly with untrained ones, I'd say go for her if you like her so much. If she has a good confo and good mind I'm sure you can also always sell her down the road if you have/want to.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

I say do it also, ! There isnt really a downside and I'm sure she would thrive so much more being with you then turned out in a pasture. I'm sure you'll be pleased with the outcome !


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Jen, I'm another vote for do it! You've got the skills, why not? I'm assuming the filly on her side would be a personal prospect? I'd go for it, work the mare, sell her on, keep the filly for yourself. Worst case scenario, the filly doesn't grow into the mare you hoped she'd become, you could always start her and sell her on. If you've got the hay & the room, I'd say go for it.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Go for it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I'd say do it. You already have permission from the landowners. I would probably ask the landowners again and maybe get something down in writing so they can't call the cops on you if you show up with a trailer.

Good luck catching her though. How do you plan on that? Looking forward to that adventure!


----------



## North West (Aug 22, 2012)

Do it! Take the amazing foal!!


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Subbing,

Do it!! 

Also,


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

If you can catch her with no one getting hurt, sure go for it. Make sure your plan well thought out.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh this is exciting! I vote yes!! And another yes on pics!!! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am giggling robs, did you really think anyone would say 'nope don't do it'.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:rofl: Gee, thanks you guys LOL. Ya'll _are_ a bunch of enablers!

MHFQ, I wasn't planning on taking the momma, since I have no idea how old she is. I wouldn't want to go to the trouble of rounding her up only to find out she was 15-20 years old. IMHO, that's just too old to try to mess with something unhandled. I was just debating about the filly.

Copperhead, I would certainly double check with the girls again, though they don't live on the property. One of them is somewhere down south in TX and I have no idea where the other one is...Colorado somewhere I think.

To be perfectly honest, I'm not sure how I'd catch her. I'd certainly have to ask Dad to help me out with that one. There are some old corrals out there but they are completely falling apart to the point that they couldn't keep our cows in 20 years ago. I can't imagine that they are in better shape now LOL. The only option may end up being to rope her...though I'm not sure that would be entirely safe between her momma and the herd stud. Good news is, Dad's got a lot of experience with stuff like that.

We'll see, I'll talk to Dad and see what he says. Heck, it may end up being next spring before I can actually get her so that I don't have to worry about feeding her all winter...especially since I'm not sure what hay prices will do. Plus, another few months of feral life won't hurt her, all the customer horses I'm dealing with right now came to me at 3 and 4 years old with never a hand laid on them, she couldn't be much different.

I will try to get out there here in the next couple of days and get a couple of pictures though, she really is gorgeous.

And ya'll are right, it's not like I really have anything to lose. She will probably make a decent little horse either for me or someone else...and if she turns out to be a nutjob or something, I can just take her back out there, no harm no foul LOL.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Well Smrobs, I was going to try and be the voice of reason.......but could think of no good reason to not do it! :lol:

So, throwing in with the rest of the HF enablers, another vote to do it!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Go get her! ... Or at least pics of her till next spring!!

If I were to say this to anyone on this board, it would be you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

i cant believe ive read through *3 *pages and not *1* picture of this baby project-to-be! goodness!

now you owe us a VIDEO of the roundup to get baby! haha cant wait to see her!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Roperchick said:


> i cant believe ive read through *3 *pages and not *1* picture of this baby project-to-be! goodness!
> 
> *now you owe us a VIDEO of the roundup to get baby! *haha cant wait to see her!


OH, OH (runs to get popcorn and front row seat!) Yes Please!!!!!!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

smrobs said:


> :rofl: Gee, thanks you guys LOL. Ya'll _are_ a bunch of enablers!


Did you expect any less? :lol: 

I guess my reading comprehension sucks, don't blame you for not wanting the mare - didn't even think about age. We definitely need pics of this filly! I've no doubt your dad will have a good plan on how to get her.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

smrobs said:


> and if she turns out to be a nutjob or something, I can just take her back out there, no harm no foul LOL.


For some reason I doubt you'll pass on challenge if it'll be a case. :wink: Please, share some pics when you have any (and breeding lines if they are known, of course).

P.S. I know my yearling was run into temp coral by several people when they were catching her. Unfortunately, I was not there to see it (probably was fun to watch). So will be very interesting to hear (pics too) how you catch this one!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

My thinking is...when you go get this filly (because i know you really want to...;-)) bringing a friend with her will make it much easier of the pretty little girl. So grab another one too! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

You could do what some people did out here! Temp corral or have a trailer ready, ride in on your horses, one cuttin mare and foal, one distracting rest, separate em and drive foal to trailer/pen
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm going to have to be another enabler! DO IT! With your experience and how gorgeous she sounds, hopefully she'll make one heck of a horse. You better start a checklist too. Now we NEED, PICTURES, and A VIDEO OF THE ROUNDUP. Better get on it.  Good luck!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I totally understand your wanting to wait until spring to go get her, but I would worry about her getting knocked up. When do horses start going into heat?

Either way, PICTURES!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

ROFL, I seriously doubt I'll be able to get video of the roundup. With them being on so much land, there will no doubt be a fairly long chase. I will definitely go out either today or tomorrow and try to get pictures. It's difficult though, as there are so many places in that pasture that a vehicle can't go and I am very leery of taking a saddle horse out there by myself. I would hate to get Dobe into a fight with a herd stallion:shock:.

KV, no idea on bloodlines. I'm sure some ancestor of hers was probably registered at some point but I never knew what they were and that would have been _many_ generations ago.

Now you guys are just getting me more and more excited to try to get her LOL.

Ricci, I don't think mares can really get pregnant until they are nearing 2 years old (can't say for certain though since I'm not terribly experienced with that part of it). If she is as old as I guessed, she would still be not quite a year come next spring so her being bred is unlikely.

If (when) I do get her home, the first thing she'll do is be introduced and penned with Dobe. He's an excellent father figure and he'll make sure she stays respectful and protected. He's taken great care of both Rafe and Taz when they were babies.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I say do it! Catching her would be half the fun 

If you waited until the dead of winter when the feed gets hard you could build a trap with good panels and bait it with some alfalfa hay. We have done this for wild cows...it might work for horses. If you build the trap in the shape of a cowtrack and make it where they can get in but can't come back out you might get her caught. Then you break the panels and back a trailer to the hole and see if you can run her in. Or rope a hind foot like how you load a bull?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I may have to see if those corrals are somewhat salvageable. If I can get a blind set up there, then I wouldn't have to haul as many 65 lb pipe panels out there:think:.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Can you please go and get on with this robs!!! Like first thing tomorrow morning.:wink:


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Ya like geez how can you make us all wait like this?? Haha ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Round her up and bring her in! Give her the TLC she deserves :wink::smile: So lucky!!!
Craving those pictures.... so much...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:twisted::lol::twisted::lol:

I'm just evil like that. I spent too much time with the pups this evening LOL. I'll go out in the pickup tomorrow and see if I can get close enough to get some really crappy pictures.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Well then... We better get those crappy pictures :wink: She sounds drool worthy. Haha.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

We'll settle for crappy pics haha so long as there are some!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fkcb1988 (Aug 16, 2012)

I cant wait to see pics as well! I do feel bad for all those horses though. I say do it cause at least your helping and saving one! Go get your girl and I hope she turms into a great horse for you or someone else


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

I can't believe you thought it necessary to ask the question...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, just to make things easier, I just put the _many_ pictures up in another thread.
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/wild-horses-potential-prospect-%2Avery-pic-135599/


Good news is, I don't think catching her will be too much trouble. They were much more curious than afraid and mostly stayed withing 15-20 feet of me the entire time I was out there. I think a trailer, 4-5 panels, and a bucket of range cubes and I could likely get it done by myself.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Okay, just to make things easier, I just put the _many_ pictures up in another thread.
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/wild-horses-potential-prospect-*very-pic-135599/
> 
> 
> Good news is, I don't think catching her will be too much trouble. They were much more curious than afraid and mostly stayed withing 15-20 feet of me the entire time I was out there. I think a trailer, 4-5 panels, and a bucket of range cubes and I could likely get it done by myself.


:clap:Smrobs, I want to be you in my next life! Wish I lived nearby, I'd love to man the video recorder during this adventure!


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

I noticed your profile picture changed...


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

OOOH! SHe's cute. Keep us posted!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

smrobs said:


> Good news is, I don't think catching her will be too much trouble. They were much more curious than afraid and mostly stayed withing 15-20 feet of me the entire time I was out there. I think a trailer, 4-5 panels, and a bucket of range cubes and I could likely get it done by myself.


What is "range cubes"?? 

P.S. I hope you won't get 5 of them in trailer this way!


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm guessing range cubes could be comparable to breeder cubes for cattle? If not, I have no clue. Haha.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, range cubes are just a high protein roughage cube that is used as a a sort of hay-stretcher for cattle usually, but I use them as treats for my horses.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

smrobs said:


> Yeah, range cubes are just a high protein roughage cube that is used as a a sort of hay-stretcher for cattle usually, but I use them as treats for my horses.


I see. Like alfalfa cubes we have here I assume. Good luck trying - I'll be very curious to know if it worked (it took both mine like a month before they figured out what "treat" is lol! although I didn't try cubes, just whatever treats I could think of (horse cookies, carrots, apples, etc.)).


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Similar to alfalfa cubes, but with different ingredients. Range cubes are mostly made from processed grain byproducts and plant protein byproducts with certain vitamins and minerals added in. Not something I would want to add as a large part of their diet as there is too much protein, but a few fed here and there is a nice added pick-me-up.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

OMG smrobs she is adorable!!! Can't wait to see when you catch her and how she grows up!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

She's stunning and if mamma is prego again, I'd love to see what she has...you just might be going on another roundup! I'd probably take mamma too...just because. Hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

She's gorgeous!

If I were you I would take her big sibling (You said sister), before she get's knocked up, she looks gorgeous!!!! I would personally take her over the little paint, since you can start her soon!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

fkcb1988 said:


> I cant wait to see pics as well! I do feel bad for all those horses though. I say do it cause at least your helping and saving one! Go get your girl and I hope she turms into a great horse for you or someone else


I have to ask why do you feel sorry for those horses? They are being wild like they were before humans came and try to tame them. And honestly. They look healthier than a lot of tame horses I see. They are living the life most horses dream about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Um, no offense, but not everyone believes that way. Living in the wild with nobody to care for them isn't all romance and cartoons where they are all happy and healthy and live to a ripe old age and die quietly in their sleep. You haven't seen them in the dead of winter when they are nothing but ribby bags of fluff, you've not seen the old bones in numerous places around the pasture. If they get hurt or sick, they get no care. They either get well or they don't. Those that don't die of old age usually have a fairly slow and torturous death waiting for them. They never have their teeth or feet done and if they get a sore tooth or an abscessed foot, they just have to either keep going and live with the pain or die. I don't know about anyone else, but I don't like to try to eat when I have an infected tooth. I don't like having to walk on a bruised foot or a mashed toenail.

Believe me, if I had the means to take all of them, young and old, ugly and pretty, stud and mare alike, I would. BUT, they aren't my horses and I don't have the means. So, I'll help the one that I can and the rest just have to fend for themselves until I have the means to help another. So, yes, we feel sorry for them. _Very _sorry for them because their life is _hard _and many of them live very short lives compared to their pampered counterparts that have their feed and water delivered to them every meal time and all their smallest aches and pains attended to.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

^ agreed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

You have a point smrobs. And yes I agree. But if I feel sorry for the horses should I not stop there and feel sorry for all the wild creatures. It is mother nature and yes she can be a pain. I am happy you can help the one you can. I did not mean any disrespect. But I bet these horses are happy as anything to live just like they are
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Smrobs! Did you ever end up getting her?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey all, sorry, been away for a while, busy cramming in as much riding as possible before the cold weather hits.

I've not gotten her yet. From the way the hay situation is looking, it's definitely going to be next spring, maybe even summer if it's a dry spring. I need to get more pictures, she's going through a decidely fugly stage right now LOL.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

She's alive!!! 

We were beginning to wonder if a naughty horse had taken you out!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, it was a near enough situation a couple of weeks ago. Face plant in the middle of a pasture, black eye, road rash on my cheek, cut eyebrow, and a seriously f-ed up shoulder and neck. Woo...hoo :?.

All's well though and now I just wish I'd had video of the fall. In all my years, I've _never_ had a horse simply vanish out from under me. I've fallen lots, but never had one just be there one second and gone the next. I never even felt her start to spook. I was seriously looking for david copperfield when I got up LOL.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Delfina said:


> She's alive!!!
> 
> We were beginning to wonder if a naughty horse had taken you out!


I was wondering the same, drum & I were talking about that Saturday actually. Glad to see you are well Jen! Sorry to hear about the crash, doesn't sound fun at all. 

Guess we will just have to be patient and wait til spring. It will be fun seeing how she looks as a yearling.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Peeectures. We wants to see ugly phase!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, good for ya'll, I did manage to get some but they don't do it justice. For some reason you can't capture swelling on camera unless it gets really _really_ bad. I just have to get them uploaded on my comp.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I do agree what a cutie, I think with some TLC and riding she will come out beautiful! I do feel bad for the others as well, more less that the 2 sisters don't care what happens to them.. but im glad that you can at least take one!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Glad your okay. So was it a 360 turn or just your standard jump to the side? Might have a possible reining horse there.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, I can't be 100% sure, but I think it was a combination of both. Definitely an athletic horse, all of them that come from these folks are. They are of cow horse and barrel racing lines so they've got a fantastic combination of sheer speed and agility too. They make super duper nice horses once they're broke but getting them there isn't for the faint of heart LOL.


----------



## PaintedMare (Nov 7, 2012)

do it. if you leave her out there from what it sounds like she will have a brief life. take her home train her and she could end up the best horse ever and her life expectancy increases. good luck


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, so I got surprised yesterday. Turns out, the girls who own the land and the horses were wanting rid of them, so I only found out yesterday that we were rounding up some of them today! :shock:

She was one that got rounded up and I'll be picking her up from the hauler in a few days. I would have gotten her today except the corrals we were using were about 100 years old and were...um...inadequate for sorting a feral yearling off of the herd. LOL.

Pictures to come when I finally get her home.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Yesssssssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

That's awesome. I'm afraid to ask where these horses they are getting rid of are going though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

subbing in, can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I cant wait!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

You're only taking one????? : )


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, only one. Wish I could take more, but I just can't. Wasn't even planning on getting this one until later in the spring/summer when the hay situation isn't quite so dire, but since the girls want them gone, they just sort of forced my hand.

The rest are going to a broker that will find buyers for them wherever they can...probably with a packer. I hate it, but I can't change it. At least 1 will have a good life.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Can't wait for pictures
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Ooooooh -sits waiting at keyboard with baited breath


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Ooh so pleased that she's going to be yours (or already is yours?) I'm so excited for you! But please - pictures!!!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am ready for another update about this, just sayin'.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:rofl:

No good news yet. She is mine, but she's currently at the hauler's corrals. We're going to try to get those final 3 corraled up and then haul them over there with the 2 from my roundpen that were caught the other day.

Soon! I promise! I'm getting awfully anxious too.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Start a nice new thread...with lots of pictures


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yay!!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, another surprise! The hauler has someone coming to get all the mares this week, SO, he came tonight to pick up the one mare from the roundpen.......


AND HE BROUGHT MY FILLY!!!

Unfortunately, pictures will have to wait until tomorrow because it was nearly dark when we unloaded her and I didn't want to terrorize her with the flash from my camera.

Anyway, you'll get pictures of her yearling fuglies tomorrow


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

It's so exciting.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Waiting......


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

This is so exciting! I'm really looking forward to those pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

DimSum said:


> Start a nice new thread...with lots of pictures


 Yes!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/ha-ha-new-filly-picture-overload-152674/#post1882512


----------

